# Screws For Kayfun (and Other Attys)



## devdev (3/3/14)

Does anyone know where I can source more of those tiny screws that are used to secure the coil to Kayfun/Rocket style RBAs?

I have found them on Fasttech, but they are out of stock


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

Would also like to get some. They have been out of stock for ever! Would also like it if the screws were just a tiny bit wider on the head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/3/14)

Yeah that would help to trap the coil legs especially on twisted coils....

I am hoping someone could point us towards a local supplier. We can't be the only people in the country who like short screws

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

Just a suggestion.. Bolt Fast stocks a wide range of screws etc.. They are reasonably priced


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

The only place I saw selling these M2 size screws and other spares were an ebay store (their shipping fee

is ludicrous): http://stores.ebay.com/costa92626/Trading-Assistance-/_i.html?_fsub=19

Most of these small screws are 2mm diameter with a 0.4mm pitch - don't know if local fastner stores stock these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

These local JHB guys might just have the right thing (can always cut it shorter), they just don't say wat is the pitch (hopefully 0.4mm pitch is a standard): http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/peek-pan-head-screw


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> These local JHB guys might just have the right thing (can always cut it shorter), they just don't say wat is the pitch (hopefully 0.4mm pitch is a standard): http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/peek-pan-head-screw


I saw those, but it is a kind of plastic.


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I saw those, but it is a kind of plastic.


 Apologies my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

